# CoD-WaW-Can't connect to nazi zombie games.



## Gimped Hero (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi there, 

I am running CoD-WaW on vista. Multiplayer works fine single player works fine. The entire game works perfect. Except when i switch to co-op and try and play nazi zombies, it kinda looks as if it will join the game, but then it just goes back to the game select screen. 

Please help.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

try reinstalling and not patching the game

or try incrementally patching the game and see which patch will work


----------



## Gimped Hero (Jan 26, 2009)

Okay i tried that. Still does not let me connect, I forogt to mention that the CoD5 version i have is the one downloaded off of steam.

Anything more that you can offer to help?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

have you tried portforwarding the game?
http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm

find your router and portforward steam and Call of Duty WaW (I don't think its COD 5 at all)


----------



## Gimped Hero (Jan 26, 2009)

Okay i tried that, still getting error. Unabble to get online address information.

Any more advicE? ?


----------

